# Bird & Bee Classic 5



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Has anyone here tried this amp and maybe compare it to other clones? Made in Niagara, ON. 
$450 for a built champ seems like a deal.

https://reverb.com/item/419380-bird-bee-classic-5-5w-tweed-all-tube-combo-amp


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

As long as they used the 5F1 circuit you should be fine. Looks like an awesome amp. The kit sells for over 300 US


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

These aren't actually made in house by Bird & Bee - the Classic-5's are made in China and sold under various branding at AliExpress and other Reverb sellers:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAND-WIRED-ALL-TUBE-GUITAR-AMPLIFIER-CLASSIC5/32252659581.html

https://reverb.com/item/451956-5f1-tweed-champ-combo-5-watt-all-tube-handwired-new-class-a


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I assumed they bought the kits and hand built them.. 

Now I am confused, the original amp posted is a turretboard layout does not say where it is made, the amp posted above is a tagboard and says Made in USA.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

Not totally sure, but I think the second Reverb ad may have mistakenly called it a tagboard (no inside pics in that ad). I think you can buy this as a kit from China, as well as pre-built - they all have the same turretboard internals and cabs. I imagine Sonic Pipe is saying made in USA because they're putting together the kits.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I know the USA kit for this is over 300 and then you have to buy the Cabinet for it.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, the kits are very pricey, no savings from a fully built amp really. It's all for the experience haha. I've been wanting to build one from Mojotone or Weber, but of course it's so expensive in USD right now.


----------



## Bird & Bee (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Yes, we import these amps from over seas. We looked into building them ourselves but it just didn't make sense - by the time we assembled all the parts, the cost was too prohibitive; unless we wanted to charge a few hundred more for a 'boutique' amp. We also looked into assembling them so we could say they they were "Made in Canada" but we don't have the capacity.

We worked with this company for about six months before we pulled the trigger and have been really happy with the amps - Ruby tubes and Celestion speaker based on 5F1 circuit. They are essentially a Champ clone with a few very minor tweaks. The result is a reliable little amp that really delivers that vintage tone.

We also stand behind the amps and offer a full warranty and money back guarantee. 

Let me know if you'd like ore info of email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> As long as they used the 5F1 circuit you should be fine. Looks like an awesome amp. The kit sells for over 300 US


With a volume and a tone, this is likely a tweed Princeton circuit - 2E2, 2F2, or 2F2-A


----------



## Bird & Bee (Aug 15, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> With a volume and a tone, this is likely a tweed Princeton circuit - 2E2, 2F2, or 2F2-A


It's a 5F2-A


----------

